# Arborists come to the rescue.



## Oletrapper (Jan 24, 2022)

Just saw this horrifying story. One lucky guy.








Maine police respond to man carrying his severed arm cut off near shoulder: report


A man in Maine suffered a gruesome injury on Friday after somehow losing one of his arms at about his shoulder and then stumbling on the street carrying the severed limb, according to reports.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 24, 2022)

Can't believe he didn't bleed out from the brachial artery.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 25, 2022)

Got to wonder how much actual truth in the story


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 25, 2022)

I Grew up in Maine, about 1-hour from LA (Lewiston/Auburn). Glad to hear he survived!!!
I think that I vaguely remember a story of a sawyer who had a saw kick back and barely nick the jugular.
Mistake #1, he was alone but me held constant pressure and managed to drive himself to hospital.
Stories like these don't usually end well. 
Stay ever vigilant


----------

